# Philly Cheese Steak Fattie



## nrok2118 (Sep 12, 2010)

Fattie Piston Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Steak meat, 3 onions and a can of cheese wiz:


----------



## sloweredcivic (Sep 12, 2010)

that looks amazing!!


----------

